# Lyft and Uber drivers may need extra insurance coverage



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

http://www.fox9.com/news/lyft-and-uber-drivers-may-need-extra-insurance-coverage
*
Lyft and Uber drivers may need extra insurance coverage*
Fox 9 News, St Paul, MN Jan 15, 2019

The St. Paul chill is no match for the sting single-mother Kelly Muñoz feels as she stares at deflated airbags, a jacked front tire, and major front end damage to her 2018 Jeep.

"It's not drivable," she explained.

The totaled SUV is parked in her friend's garage collecting dust.

"It's just so devastating," said Muñoz.

The full-time social worker and part-time Lyft driver's frustration is still palpable two months after she was struck by 23-year-old David Acosta-Rosario of St. Paul Park. Acosta-Rosario was later charged with speeding, driving without insurance and driving with a revoked license following an impact that wasn't without injury.

"I received a concussion, back and neck pain and currently still getting treatment for my lower-back pain," said Muñoz. "I'm currently seeing a physical therapist and chiropractor that I have to see three times a week."

Adding insult to injury, Muñoz is forced to rely on her own coverage for the $28,000 she owes on the Jeep.

"I've been battling back and forth with both insurances," she said.

While Lyft agreed to cover Muñoz's medical expenses, she says, it wasn't until after the crash that she learned she wasn't completely covered. At the time of the crash, Muñoz was logged into the Lyft driver app, but she didn't have a passenger with her and hadn't been matched with one yet. She also didn't have a "rideshare endorsement" included in her plan through American Family Insurance. Without a passenger and without the endorsement, neither company will accept her auto claim.

"Despite the fact that American Family Insurance is one of the top 10 insurance companies in this country, they don't even offer it to drivers of Lyft vehicles in Minnesota," said Muñoz's attorney, Howard Sussman.

"I believe Lyft has the most responsibility, because they were obligated to explain to Kelly in great detail both in writing as well as training their drivers, including Kelly, to make sure that there weren't any gaps in coverage," Sussman said.

Click the link above to read the rest of the story.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"Upon learning of the incident, Lyft reached out to the driver to extend our support, investigate the incident, and an insurance adjuster was in touch to assist *and explain our coverage policy."*
_
LOL! Better late than never??


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

If she didn't have a PAX she shouldn't have claimed it happened while the app was on, she would have been ALOT better off...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

tjuber said:


> If she didn't have a PAX she shouldn't have claimed it happened while the app was on, she would have been ALOT better off...


Most drivers are just ants and have no clue. If she followed your advice she could possibly be convicted of insurance fraud and get up to 10 years in prison along with fees, fines, & restitution in excess of the the value of her car. Is that a gamble most people are willing to take, maybe. But I have rideshare endorsement and will not be faced with that decision.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you are using your own car and it's more than $3000 or so, expect the worst, and the worst being someone hitting you while you're online with no pax which means Uber and Lyft's insurance won't cover your car and get rideshare insurance. 

She can go after the pax, but normally when they don't have insurance that means they won't have any assets to go after. However, if she gets a judgment the license of the driver will be suspended until they pay the judgment.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> She can go after the pax, but normally when they don't have insurance that means they won't have any assets to go after. However, if she gets a judgment the license of the driver will be suspended until they pay the judgment.


Is PAX still short for passenger? Fist of all she didn't even have a PAX in the car, but if she did I'm not sure how the PAX would be liable.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Is PAX still short for passenger? Fist of all she didn't even have a PAX in the car, but if she did I'm not sure how the PAX would be liable.


lol not sure why i said pax, i meant other driver


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They have the best of both worlds. They don't have to pay for vehicles on the road, You Pay for that. You pay for your own gas and insurance. They don't have to provide you with any benifits because you don't work for them oh and back to that insurance thing, well technically they didn't tell you to comit insurance fraud. You're supposed to have commercial insurance when you're engaged in commercial activities with your vehicle, but don't worry about that , their going to give you commercial insurance on that pick up that you're doing for them since you're paying for it out of your "booking fee"?

Ponz Much?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

2Cents said:


> They have the best of both worlds. They don't have to pay for vehicles on the road, You Pay for that. You pay for your own gas and insurance. They don't have to provide you with any benifits because you don't work for them oh and back to that insurance thing, well technically they didn't tell you to comit insurance fraud. You're supposed to have commercial insurance when you're engaged in commercial activities with your vehicle, but don't worry about that , their going to give you commercial insurance on that pick up that you're doing for them since you're paying for it out of your "booking fee"?
> 
> Ponz Much?


Most of that is true but this article details the fact that Uber and Lyft's insurance only doesn't cover your car during period 1, which is when you are online but not paired with a rider. Uber and Lyft's insurance does have great uninsured motorist insurance at 1 million dollars which is incredible because most people don't even have that to begin with.

However, they only cover your car during period 2 and 3 when you also have collision and comprehensive with your own insurance so you all better have it if you have an expensive car. I wouldn't be doing this gig with a brand new car to begin with unless you have actual rideshare insurance that covers your car during period 1.

Keep in mind that Lyft's deductible for your car during period 2 and 3 used to be $2500 but they just reduced it down to $1000 where Uber's has been.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> "I believe Lyft has the most responsibility, because they were obligated to explain to Kelly in great detail both in writing as well as training their drivers, including Kelly, to make sure that there weren't any gaps in coverage," Sussman said.


Where does it state that Lyft is obligated to inform anyone of any law? Another perfect example of passing the blame.

I'm sure that Minnesota has a free public law library just as every other state in the country does and Ms Munoz didn't bother to research anything before she decided to get her side hustle on. The precedence of Caveat Emptor will be stated and Kelly Munoz will be, how shall I say, Poop out of luck.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Most drivers are just ants and have no clue. If she followed your advice she could possibly be convicted of insurance fraud and get up to 10 years in prison along with fees, fines, & restitution in excess of the the value of her car. Is that a gamble most people are willing to take, maybe. But I have rideshare endorsement and will not be faced with that decision.
> View attachment 289892


Make sure you know what your rideshare endorsement covers. Some only cover the deductible, some apply your entire coverage to rideshare as well, some only cover the portion that Uber and Lyft don't cover.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Was clearly David A fault . She should case him not Lyft. He likely would flee the country but let’s try holding accountability where it belongs versus always putting the tax back on companies.


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

Why claim working for Lyft? I don’t get it especially no pax in the car


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If you think rideshare endorsement is a waste....because you're only driving part time...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Perfect example of why every driver needs gap coverage. Uber and Lyft will ‘sympathize’ but that’s about it.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Umut said:


> Why claim working for Lyft? I don't get it especially no pax in the car


I guess she is not a fan of prison. Insurance fraud isn't for everyone.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This article is a must-read.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Once a week I use my wife's car instead of mine and I have the rider coverage on both cars.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Not trying to blame the victim here, but while I do agree that U/L should mention that people should check with their insurance company whether they are covered for rideshare or not, it should be just common sense for you to verify it yourself. Maybe I'm wrong...

I just started with U/L not too long ago and after checking with my insurer (AAA), I learned that they don't offer rideshare coverage, so I'm now in the process of moving my vehicle to Progressive. They offer the coverage and I already have my motorcycle insurance with them.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

lawyer up is the only way, SUE EVERYBODY


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

Every single pizza delivery driver committing insurance fraud then..


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Lets examine the mistakes this woman has made:

Driving a 2018 $28k car you make payments on (aka good bye resale, and even if you HAD coverage, they will prorate the value of the car by mileage... so you still would only get 'fair market value' of a worn out jeep).

Chiropractors are quacks and not real doctors. Seeing one is a placebo, not treatment.

Blaming insurance companies for her PERSONAL coverage not paying for BUSINESS USE. If she is this stupid then she deserves the $28k bill.

Lyfts 'Period 1' covers 'app on, no passenger' for $50K

Lyft's web age states:

Our contingent liability coverage is designed to provide coverage when t*he app is in driver mode before you've received a ride request in the event your personal insurance does not respond*. The policy has a $50,000 maximum limit per person, $100,000 maximum limit per accident, and a $25,000 maximum limit for property damage. There is no deductible under this policy.

So this woman needs a lawyer, not a tv reporter


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Chiropractors are quacks and not real doctors. Seeing one is a placebo, not treatment.


Not necessarily true. I've seen chiropractors in the past and they've been great.

Other points are dead on


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Umut said:


> Every single pizza delivery driver committing insurance fraud then..


Huge difference between courier and fare for hire.


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huge difference between courier and fare for hire.


They both using their vehicle for commercial purposes


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Umut said:


> They both using their vehicle for commercial purposes


You are correct. However, to the insurance companies, one uses their vehicle to transport a person(s) that can receive punitive and pain/suffering damages in a lawsuit. I just can't see a pizza taking the stand in a court of law and asking for $300k in pain and suffering because the pepperoni slid off during an accident.


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are correct. However, to the insurance companies, one uses their vehicle to transport a person(s) that can receive punitive and pain/suffering damages in a lawsuit. I just can't see a pizza taking the stand in a court of law and asking for $300k in pain and suffering because the pepperoni slid off during an accident.


Actually yes. I worked for a small pizza store in Fairbanks Alaska back in the day . One of the new drivers got into an accident, he passed a red light and tboned a lady's car. She took pizza shop to court. Owner tried to say the guy does not work for us that day. No cartop or pizza sign nothing, except police report says he had a pizza bag in car with a fresh pizza inside. I left the company so I don't know what happen next

Plus average pizza driver at least makes hundred miles a day in a small town. It can be risk either way you work for door dash or drive Uber they all can be considered for commercial use


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

New2This said:


> Not necessarily true. I've seen chiropractors in the past and they've been great.


Chiropractors are not Medical Doctors. They don't even need a Medical Degree. So the quack you are paying could watch some youtbue videos and say hes a chiropractor.

Its basically the western version of the trash that is Traditional Chinese Medicine. No, that's not racist.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> So the quack you are paying could watch some youtbue videos and say hes a chiropractor.


That quack might just be a glorified massage therapist, but he's a great businessman if he can get repeat business.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> That quack might just be a glorified massage therapist, but he's a great businessman if he can get repeat business.


A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> Lets examine the mistakes this woman has made:
> 
> Driving a 2018 $28k car you make payments on (aka good bye resale, and even if you HAD coverage, they will prorate the value of the car by mileage... so you still would only get 'fair market value' of a worn out jeep).
> 
> ...


What does LIABILITY have to do with this? What she needs is uninsured motorist coverage.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe everyone should go put a dollar on her gofundme page! She’s got 985 bucks of 28k so far.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not trying to blame the victim here, but while I do agree that U/L should mention that people should check with their insurance company whether they are covered for rideshare or not, it should be just common sense for you to verify it yourself. Maybe I'm wrong...
> 
> I just started with U/L not too long ago and after checking with my insurer (AAA), I learned that they don't offer rideshare coverage, so I'm now in the process of moving my vehicle to Progressive. They offer the coverage and I already have my motorcycle insurance with them.


Lol dude, you really want to do this don't you? There is a reason your insurance company doesn't cover this, because it is toxic in every way. Hey two warnings is enough, enjoy the high risk no profit world of rideshare


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Chiropractors are not Medical Doctors. They don't even need a Medical Degree. So the quack you are paying could watch some youtbue videos and say hes a chiropractor.
> 
> Its basically the western version of the trash that is Traditional Chinese Medicine. No, that's not racist.


It's ironic that you're commenting on the education of a professional when you clearly haven't educated yourself on the facts.

https://www.acatoday.org/Patients/Why-Choose-Chiropractic/Chiropractic-Qualifications


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m actually surprised this isn’t flagged for insurance companies the second you join doing this for either U/L, I am forced to pay Lemonade on my ’rented’ place that does nothing but sit there, even though my valuables are in storage. The risk is 1,000 times greater driving than sitting at home lol, there should be about 20+insurance clauses for this gig, and I would pay them if they paid me what I was paid in 2014 lol

Small steps towards the money grab into ‘deep’ negative. Then we visit the moon again LOL


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Lets examine the mistakes this woman has made:
> 
> Driving a 2018 $28k car you make payments on (aka good bye resale, and even if you HAD coverage, they will prorate the value of the car by mileage... so you still would only get 'fair market value' of a worn out jeep).
> 
> ...


All I see is period 1 Lyft should cover her.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If, and it’s a huge IF, the TNCs were run by ethical business people, they would have made their “partners” provide proof of adequate ride share coverage to begin with, instead of just requiring a personal auto policy. They could have even helped to facilitate it with the insurance companies like they did for their own liability coverage. They took advantage of many who have no clear understanding of the risks involved and don’t know that personal insurance doesn’t cover for hire or delivery use of covered vehicles.

But of course, if the TNCs had operated ethically, they wouldn’t have millions of drivers saturating every major market, and would then have to pay the partners enough to make a living and pay the inevitably higher costs associated with proper insurance coverage.

I spoke briefly with an Uber driver recently who claimed to have never heard of ride share insurance. He thanked me and said he “would have to look into that.” I hope he does.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Lol dude, you really want to do this don't you? There is a reason your insurance company doesn't cover this, because it is toxic in every way. Hey two warnings is enough, enjoy the high risk no profit world of rideshare


I sure have noticed your animosity towards this stuff over the few weeks I've been here. Yet that doesn't have any kind of an impact on me. I'm sorry that your car and your mechanic are eating all your money. Hope you find another on-call gig soon.

Like I've said before: I'm not trying to make a living out of this. My day job pays the bills, puts food on the table etc. Plus the flexibility of my day job and working from home work pretty well together with this stuff. This is just me filling my spare time when I don't feel like working on my vehicles, motorcycle, house or just otherwise being lazy. Plus it's a good excuse to get out of the house if the honey-do list gets too long. LOL!!!

Sorry for the highjack, OP.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BeantownZombie said:


> All I see is period 1 Lyft should cover her.


Lyft did cover her. She had $50k of liability insurance with Lyft. What she needed was $1 million un/underinsured along with comp/coll @ $500 deductible. Should have, would have, could have. Too late now. As the old saying goes ignorance of the law is no excuse.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huge difference between courier and fare for hire.


When you crash pizzas don't sue. All the major pizza companies carry the necessary insurance policy when you clock in. Same policy as a courier. There's also zero doubt who pays when your pizza/package is delivered. They're covered. No pointing fingers and denying responsibility like Uber and Lyft do.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I called my own insurance company to discover that standard liability coverage needed for accidents covers ( amount varies per insurance company) for personal injury for the driver. Passengers are covered up to like $300 per passenger for bodily injury. So whatever else you get charged by the Fire department for ambulance rides ( lights and sirens cost extra BTW even when its city government) So the insurance company probably wont even cover the ambulance bill, let alone whatever hospital bills you rack up.

However for more money you can increase the amount of coverage per passenger by whatever plans they have, and it may cost you an extra $30 or more a month on top of what already pay.

I mean could you imagine getting into a car accident, totaling your car, Uber abandons you, then you get slapped with the bills for the passengers in your car, and the other driver is threatening to sue you if you don't pay for their hospital bills etc etc, and guess what there well off and have the money to get a great lawyer?

Don't think it can happen?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Some of you people don't seem to understand that the only issue she is having is that her car is totalled and Lyft won't cover her car. Lyft covers insurance for period 1, they just don't cover her car. It's not the $1 million dollar coverage when paired with a rider but it's still some insurance.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

tjuber said:


> If she didn't have a PAX she shouldn't have claimed it happened while the app was on, she would have been ALOT better off...


Insurance fraud is fun.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Most ants don't realize they aren't covered when they are searching for a ride, or driving to pick up a pax. The only time Lyft/Uber insures you is when you are on a ride with a passenger in the car. Your normal carrier won't cover you if you don't have a rideshare endorsement. Geico would not give me on, so I ended up going to progressive.


----------



## likemyname (Jun 2, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not trying to blame the victim here, but while I do agree that U/L should mention that people should check with their insurance company whether they are covered for rideshare or not, it should be just common sense for you to verify it yourself. Maybe I'm wrong...
> 
> I just started with U/L not too long ago and after checking with my insurer (AAA), I learned that they don't offer rideshare coverage, so I'm now in the process of moving my vehicle to Progressive. They offer the coverage and I already have my motorcycle insurance with them.


How much are you paying with Progressive?


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

fyi I pay an extra 12 bucks a month with progressive on a Prius worth about 12-14k for rideshare endorsement with progressive. They don't offer rideshare coverage in every state however (I'm in Illinois). That means I'm covered when app is on searching for pax, and have more coverage when driving to pick up the pax than this lady has.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Fun fact, if you register in philly, pa, uber includes period 1 gap coverage as state law and you don't even need a pa plated car. You can still drive in other states like nj and de.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Umut said:


> Every single pizza delivery driver committing insurance fraud then..


??? No... but many are driving without insurance (a violation of state law) without knowing it.

>>> The majority of insurance companies will not cover pizza delivery drivers under a personal insurance policy because of the dramatically increased risks. Some policies will cover pizza delivery if the job is part time and the policy is coded to include business use. <<< _source_​
"Business Use" is what we call a rideshare endorsement.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> I called my own insurance company to discover that standard liability coverage needed for accidents covers ( amount varies per insurance company) for personal injury for the driver. Passengers are covered up to like $300 per passenger for bodily injury. So whatever else you get charged by the Fire department for ambulance rides ( lights and sirens cost extra BTW even when its city government) So the insurance company probably wont even cover the ambulance bill, let alone whatever hospital bills you rack up.
> 
> However for more money you can increase the amount of coverage per passenger by whatever plans they have, and it may cost you an extra $30 or more a month on top of what already pay.
> 
> ...


It's already happened. I've posted articles on it. Many drivers being sued and very screwed. When it comes down to it, it's really not worth it.'


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Umut said:


> Every single pizza delivery driver committing insurance fraud then..


Only the ones who get into an accident and lie to the insurance company. I wouldn't say that's anywhere close to "every single pizza delivery driver". But, I would guess that some pizza delivery drivers have committed insurance fraud. Some have also committed rape, murder, arson, assault, and sodomy I just don't see how any of this is relevant information. This isn't Pizzapeople.net.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> I called my own insurance company to discover that standard liability coverage needed for accidents covers ( amount varies per insurance company) for personal injury for the driver. Passengers are covered up to like $300 per passenger for bodily injury. So whatever else you get charged by the Fire department for ambulance rides ( lights and sirens cost extra BTW even when its city government) So the insurance company probably wont even cover the ambulance bill, let alone whatever hospital bills you rack up.


Are you sure you understood what they were talking about? Have you read your policy to see if it matches what you were told over the phone?

The reason I ask is that liability insurance covers bodily injuries to persons outside your vehicle when you are at fault in an accident. In CA, where you are, the state requires 15/30/5 minimum liability coverage, which means $15k bodily injury per person/$30k total bodily injury per accident for two or more persons/$5k property damage.
None of that applies to you or your passengers. For that you must add optional medical payments, usually written for a few thousand dollars coverage.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Perfect example of why every driver needs gap coverage. Uber and Lyft will 'sympathize' but that's about it.


I finally did it.

About $10 a month with Allstate.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

likemyname said:


> How much are you paying with Progressive?


It's a little over $90/month for full coverage w/$500 deductible and all the other works. Probably would be cheaper if I moved all the other vehicles and house to them, too, but not going to do it yet. Will get a quote from them this fall after my younger daughter turns 25 and is permanently off of any potential young person liability risk lists.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/lyft-and-uber-drivers-may-need-extra-insurance-coverage
> *
> Lyft and Uber drivers may need extra insurance coverage*
> Fox 9 News, St Paul, MN Jan 15, 2019
> ...


Four words: Check your insurance cover.

It's not difficult and it's no good whining after the fact if you come up short.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> h
> "I believe Lyft has the most responsibility, because they were obligated to explain to Kelly in great detail both in writing as well as training their drivers, including Kelly, to make sure that there weren't any gaps in coverage," Sussman said.
> 
> Click the link above to read the rest of the story.


Is she an adult? Is she over the age of 18? Then she has as much responsibility to ensure that she is covered.

Adulting 101.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> it should be just common sense for you to verify it yourself. Maybe I'm wrong...


You are not wrong. In fact you are spot on. It seems as though common sense isn't that common anymore.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Lets examine the mistakes this woman has made:
> 
> Driving a 2018 $28k car you make payments on (aka good bye resale, and even if you HAD coverage, they will prorate the value of the car by mileage... so you still would only get 'fair market value' of a worn out jeep).
> 
> ...


You failed to highlight the most crucial part of that quote, "*contingent liability coverage*"

Liability is for things you cause damage to, not your own personal asset damage. That is covered by collision insurance. Liability covers the things you damage that you are liable for. You are technically not liable to yourself, as you just have to eat the cost if you have damages under a liability policy.

Contingent is also crucial as it's "contingent" on usually you having valid insurance. Thankfully, it doesn't sound like she was dropped by her insurance company so she still had valid insurance, but unfortunately, no coverage she had covered what she needed to be covered: Uninsured driver under a comprehensive policy.



Older Chauffeur said:


> If, and it's a huge IF, the TNCs were run by ethical business people, they would have made their "partners" provide proof of adequate ride share coverage to begin with, instead of just requiring a personal auto policy. They could have even helped to facilitate it with the insurance companies like they did for their own liability coverage. They took advantage of many who have no clear understanding of the risks involved and don't know that personal insurance doesn't cover for hire or delivery use of covered vehicles.
> 
> But of course, if the TNCs had operated ethically, they wouldn't have millions of drivers saturating every major market, and would then have to pay the partners enough to make a living and pay the inevitably higher costs associated with proper insurance coverage.
> 
> I spoke briefly with an Uber driver recently who claimed to have never heard of ride share insurance. He thanked me and said he "would have to look into that." I hope he does.


Some states don't force you to have collision or comprehensive coverage. Some states allow for liability. U/L covers what they are required to cover by most jurisdictions: Liability. It is one's own responsibility to protect their own assets.

People are stupid, and stupid people will fail inevitably. It's called natural selection and we now have one less driver on the street...


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Everytime you pick up a passenger you're putting EVERYTHING at risk! Therefore, I do NOT drive anymore. I have too many assets to lose.


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

tjuber said:


> If she didn't have a PAX she shouldn't have claimed it happened while the app was on, she would have been ALOT better off...


That would be correct but with all this technology the insurance companies know if you are registered with uber or lyft. I knew a driver that was involve in an auto accident at that time his app was turn off and he did not have that additional rideshare coverage and when he file a claim with his insurance coverage he did not mention he also do uber. His insurance follow up with him and inform him that they notice he is ridesharing and he needed to provide proof from uber that he did not work that day and app was not turn on. Becuz he was able to provide the proof his car was fix...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Are you sure you understood what they were talking about? Have you read your policy to see if it matches what you were told over the phone?
> 
> The reason I ask is that liability insurance covers bodily injuries to persons outside your vehicle when you are at fault in an accident. In CA, where you are, the state requires 15/30/5 minimum liability coverage, which means $15k bodily injury per person/$30k total bodily injury per accident for two or more persons/$5k property damage.
> None of that applies to you or your passengers. For that you must add optional medical payments, usually written for a few thousand dollars coverage.


Yes. That's the catch if I hit someone, or drive through a house everything outside of my vehicle is covered as you said if I had that as my minimum coverage. However that doesn't cover passengers inside your vehicle ( my fault or not they are covered for a few hundred dollars x number of passengers in your vehicle which usually doesn't exceed more then 3 people). If I get into an accident and it's not my fault then the other person's insurance will cover whatever their policy claims, after the accident is investigated and I will be reimbursed for XXX amount determined by their insurance company.

The remaining balance is all on you. If you and / or you passengers were fortunate enough to escape with whiplash, and maybe someone has a broken arm or leg. If someone was hurt badly enough you could be looking at over $30k easily, and possible lawsuits.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Tweetyyy said:


> His insurance follow up with him and inform him that they notice he is ridesharing and he needed to provide proof from uber that he did not work that day and app was not turn on.


How do you prove this? It's not like support will provide documentation.


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

Uber support supplied the info


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Tweetyyy said:


> Uber support supplied the info


Good to hear, they are usually not very understanding.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tjuber said:


> If she didn't have a PAX she shouldn't have claimed it happened while the app was on, she would have been ALOT better off...


That's what I would have done. As long as no pax is in my car, I was "never logged in."


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> "I believe Lyft has the most responsibility, because they were obligated to explain to Kelly in great detail both in writing as well as training their drivers, including Kelly, to make sure that there weren't any gaps in coverage," Sussman said.


Typical entitlement crap response.

Sorry Sussman, but it is solely your responsibility to read and understand YOUR insurance policy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> "I believe Lyft has the most responsibility, because they were obligated to explain to Kelly in great detail both in writing as well as training their drivers, including Kelly, to make sure that there weren't any gaps in coverage," Sussman said.


Say what? You mean Kelly didn't learn all about this while she was earning her college degree at the Lyft Academy of Responsible Ridesharing?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

njn said:


> Insurance fraud is fun.


Maybe if you buy a million dollar policy and then fake your own death or disability.

But I can't see it as being too fun in this situation.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/lyft-and-uber-drivers-may-need-extra-insurance-coverage
> *
> Lyft and Uber drivers may need extra insurance coverage*
> Fox 9 News, St Paul, MN Jan 15, 2019
> ...


This is sad. Woman is financially ruined and physically injured for a side gig that pays peanuts at best. Due diligence and making sure you have enough insurance coverage is extremely important. Never scrimp on insurance.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This is sad. Woman is financially ruined and physically injured for a side gig that pays peanuts at best. Due diligence and making sure you have enough insurance coverage is extremely important. Never scrimp on insurance.


I listened to and saw the recruitment ads on the radio,and on the internet, to recruit drivers. Even from the very beginning, when "Ride share" was a new concept, the impression was made that it was an easy and fun way to make decent money. Not a syllable about insurance concerns for partners at all.

Sure its the driver's responsibility ultimately. But it was a new idea, and people never gave thought to using their family cars as livery vehicles, clueing them in on what's required and what's prudent would have been the decent thing to do.

When I bought my first house, I didn't know about title insurance and other prudent things that a homebuyer needs, but the realtor clued me in, even though they were costly things that could stink up a deal.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I listened to and saw the recruitment ads on the radio,and on the internet, to recruit drivers. Even from the very beginning, when "Ride share" was a new concept, the impression was made that it was an easy and fun way to make decent money. Not a syllable about insurance concerns for partners at all.
> 
> Sure its the driver's responsibility ultimately. But it was a new idea, and people never gave thought to using their family cars as livery vehicles, clueing them in on what's required and what's prudent would have been the decent thing to do.
> 
> When I bought my first house, I didn't know about title insurance and other prudent things that a homebuyer needs, but the realtor clued me in, even though they were costly things that could stink up a deal.


Unfortunately there is no obligation by Uber and Lyft to inform drivers of the risk. It's the nature of the business. Should they ? Yes, but that doesn't translate into a requirement under a law.

Your realtor has a fiduciary duty to inform you of things related to your home purchase. Uber and Lyft have no duty to you whatsoever.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

2Cents said:


> They have the best of both worlds. They don't have to pay for vehicles on the road, You Pay for that. You pay for your own gas and insurance. They don't have to provide you with any benifits because you don't work for them oh and back to that insurance thing, well technically they didn't tell you to comit insurance fraud. You're supposed to have commercial insurance when you're engaged in commercial activities with your vehicle, but don't worry about that , their going to give you commercial insurance on that pick up that you're doing for them since you're paying for it out of your "booking fee"?
> 
> Ponz Much?


That's crazy sad. Insane how it's been A-ok and haven't had any legalities yet.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

It will be interesting to see as the case develops if the lawyer can leverage the assertion that the ride share company, knowing the law, has a responsibility to inform the driver how their participation is invalidating their coverage and creating a major personal liability risk as well as possibly breaking the law.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

why in the world would she have told her insurance she was doing Lyft? if no pax was in the car then dont ask dont tell


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

KenLV said:


> It's ironic that you're commenting on the education of a professional when you clearly haven't educated yourself on the facts.
> 
> https://www.acatoday.org/Patients/Why-Choose-Chiropractic/Chiropractic-Qualifications


Chiropractors take care of the problem...They don't tell you to take a pill and live with it.
Stop huffin that gas NOXdriver.....LOL


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> why in the world would she have told her insurance she was doing Lyft? if no pax was in the car then dont ask dont tell


Insurance companies hire functionaries called "claims adjusters". The job of these folks is to investigate claims, and make sure the company doesn't pay anything more than the policy requires.

If this gal had a small claim, the adjuster probably wouldn't look into it that much. But in this case, there was a lot of money involved, personal injury, vehicle totaled. The insurance company was going to look into it and find out the truth, and that would have looked a lot worse for the woman.

Remember, Multi Billionaires like Warren Buffett own insurance companies, and they didn't become ultrarich by paying ineligible claims.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> _"Upon learning of the incident, Lyft reached out to the driver to extend our support, investigate the incident, and an insurance adjuster was in touch to assist *and explain our coverage policy."*
> _
> LOL! Better late than never??


To explain they WONT PAY.

15 new recruits REPLACED HER THAT DAY . . .

. . . . UNION !

( only $28,000 00 to go.

Them her Jeep is is Paid Off)

" SIDE HUSTLE " !


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> why in the world would she have told her insurance she was doing Lyft? if no pax was in the car then dont ask dont tell


Insurance fraud is fun.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

njn said:


> Insurance fraud is fun.


Ain't no shame with a few extra bucks in your pocket


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> Most drivers are just ants and have no clue. If she followed your advice she could possibly be convicted of insurance fraud and get up to 10 years in prison along with fees, fines, & restitution in excess of the the value of her car. Is that a gamble most people are willing to take, maybe. But I have rideshare endorsement and will not be faced with that decision.
> View attachment 289892


What you're saying is true, but no one is ever charged because it would cost at least 10 times more for an insurance company. There are many outdated and useless laws that should be removed.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> What you're saying is true, but no one is ever charged because it would cost at least 10 times more for an insurance company. There are many outdated and useless laws that should be removed.


Nobody has ever been charged for insurance fraud?
https://www.insurancejournal.com/topics/auto-insurance-fraud

There are many outdated and useless laws on the books but insurance fraud is not one of them.


----------

